# Hardware drum machine for technical metal/grindcore



## tetrapotmelontea (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm looking at doing something like discordance axis and Orthrelm/octis, and would prefer to use a hardware drum machine live as opposed to a computer for stability reasons. However most drum machines i have come across are more intended for the electronic music crowd and dont tend to have typical acoustic drum sounds. I dont really care about them being super high quality but anything that at least resembles an actual drum set as opposed to bloops and bleeps.

I know in Octic mick barr uses a drum machine but i dunno what he uses in particular. Some other groups too like Agoraphobic nosebleed have used them, but again i cant find any info on what was used. 


Any suggestions? Maybe something simple like an alesis sr16? An mpc might be getting a bit too fancy for my liking


----------



## jymellis (Mar 30, 2011)

im using an alesis sr16, love the fuck out of it  i cant tell you who may have used one that you have heard. but i can try to answer any questions you have about the sr16


----------



## Heavy Ed (Mar 30, 2011)

i just purchased the Zoom RT-223. So far its great. It has tons of different drumkits that sound really good for a bunch of different styles. Easy to program and use and cheaper than most drum machines out there. It also has programmable bass guitar. Picked this up cuz I've used and abused the original Zoom rhythemtrak for 12 years now and it was time for an upgrade.


----------



## Eric Christian (Apr 8, 2011)

The Akai XR20 has plenty of acoustic kits, is really easy to program once you read the manual and is battery powered so you can work on your beats anywhere.


----------

